# Sandstone



## airrat (May 3, 2008)

Here is a sandstone bottle stopper I just made.  Still working on ways to shape the next one more.   













I just finished this the other day, it was for my mom's neighbor who just lost her dog.  It has been sandblasted and then I put some paint inside to help it stand out.  It is sandstone as well.


----------



## GoodTurns (May 3, 2008)

very nice work!  where did you get the "blank" for the topper?


----------



## LEAP (May 3, 2008)

Very nice, I just found a supplier for soapstone that I want to try so stoppers with. but don't think it will be anywhere as beautiful as the sandstone.


----------



## tmhawk (May 3, 2008)

Tom that is beautiful. Sandstone can also be "picture stone" and that one is I can see some desert, a mesa and a hot desert sun. That is fantastic, I love stoppers. You did great. The headstone is wonderful, you're a great guy.


----------



## airrat (May 4, 2008)

Jon I got the sandstone from a local quarry.   Here is a picture of what I picked a few from.  I will probably be driving up there again in the future and get some more.   I have a couple more pieces that will yeild a few.   I just have to get a blade to cut them.


----------



## Ligget (May 4, 2008)

WOW! that is certainly the first sandstone plaque and stopper I`ve ever seen and there both AWESOME![]


----------



## great12b4ever (May 4, 2008)

Tom, these look great!  How hard is sandstone to work with?  What type of tools do you need?  Thanks for sharing these


----------



## airrat (May 4, 2008)

Rob that one I did with sandpaper and the cutoff piece of sandstone.   I am going to look for some files and such this week for the next one.


----------



## rccrazybill (May 7, 2008)

Tom , If your going back to get more sandstone, Will you be getting some to sell? If you are please let me know I would love to turn some. My grandfather was a stone mason and I inherited tons of chisels and files for stone but had no use for them .....[:0]UNTIL NOW.......


----------



## PaulDoug (May 7, 2008)

Way nice.  How about a pen out of that?  Too heavy?  Also my tow cents on the picture, I'd leave it just as it is!  Looks real nice.  My opinion only.


----------



## scroller99 (May 8, 2008)

Awesome stopper! I have an idea, what if you took a carbide masonry drill bit and ground the end for a skew and used that if it would stay sharp longer? If you are going to get more to sell I would love to try it. thanks and good luck Howard


----------



## airrat (May 9, 2008)

I will post when I am going up again.   Its almost a 4 hr drive so I might not make it until July but I will let everyone know.

Paul I am going to give it a shot for a pen.  Just need to work out some details.


----------



## mwwoodworks (May 14, 2008)

LEAP, you said you found a supplier for soapstone??? East coast grey stuff or something with some color to it? I have been looking for a supplier that has a good variety and has good prices?! Thanks for any info you can give!

airrat - very cool stopper! I didn't know that you could turn sandstone?! I have turned many soapstones and a few other types of stone but never sandstone? Very interesting look to it!

Mark


----------



## workinforwood (May 16, 2008)

Great looking stopper and grave stone Tom.  I was going to suggest the diamond files for shaping.  I've never done anything with stone but am a member of a lapidary forum.  I am told that you can use diamond cutter bits in a rotary tool while spinning on a lathe at the same time, of course you need to rig up a small drip system and a tray to catch the water.  Of course if you have a secondary cheap junk lathe you don't care about you can just take it out on the porch and have at it without worrying about the flood or rust damage, just have to protect the motor.  So many things we can do and well at least I can speak for myself as wanting to do so many things, but it comes down to the combination of time and money.  I can't wait to be retired and want to stay young at the same time...what a conundrum!


----------

